
Copyright chaos: Why isn’t Anne Frank’s diary free now? - abhi3
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/anne-frank-diary-copyright-public-domain/
======
abhi3
Anne Frank Died in 1945, and yet 70 years later her diary is copyright
protected to enable profiting by publishers. (Copyright extends till 2051)

And then Studios/publishers/Record Labels/Academic Publishers complain when
people resort to piracy

